#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Lichtbakken maken. Tekeneningen, ideeen?

## stefan90kauw

Oi,

Ik wil binnekort 2 lichtbakken maken met reflectortjes. 4 in iedere bak en eventueel een strobo in het midden.
Maarja.. overal gezocht op speurder en marktplaats voor 2e hands spul. en niks gevonden.

Heeft iemand bouwtekeningen of ideeen voor deze lichtbakken?
En zijn er nog punten waar ik op moet letten?
De hitte van de lampen snap ik nog wel  [:P]  maar andere dingen?

Greetz  :Big Grin:

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Hoi, 

vind je vraag iets te algemeen. Als je het gek genoeg bekijkt, is elke lamp wel een lichtbak...

Kun je misschien wat meer over je doel en het gebruik van de "lichtbak" vertelen ?

----------


## stefan90kauw

na ok  :Big Grin: "


ehm
ieder jaar hebben we een klein feesje in de straat waar ik woon.
en ik heb dan de "eer" om te draaien.

Ik heb erg weinig licht effect dus ik dacht ik maak lichtbakken van ieder 4 reflector lampen. Maja, ben dus slecht in tekenen  :Wink: 
me buurman kwam met het idee om in het midden iets van een strobotje te doen ofzo.
leek me ook leuk idee. 2 stobo'tjes uit elkaar halen er in proppen. 1 in iedere bak

Maargoed.

Het moeten dus bakken van 4 reflectoren worden. Minimaal.
voor dat feesje is dat wel genoeg. en..tis nog altijd een hobby.
Ik wil denk ik wel profielen erop aanbrengen zodat de bakken afgesloten kunnen worden. Zodat de lampen niet al te stoffig worden. en ze worden beschermd.

iets duidelijker nu? anders hoor ik het wel  :Smile:

----------


## stekelvarke

Al aan aansturing gedacht? een aansturing in de bak zelf of uit de bak, indien je voor de laatste optie gaat vergeet dan geen harting of bulgin connector er in te stoppen.

----------


## stefan90kauw

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stekelvarke_
> 
> Al aan aansturing gedacht? een aansturing in de bak zelf of uit de bak, indien je voor de laatste optie gaat vergeet dan geen harting of bulgin connector er in te stoppen.



daar heb ik wel degelijk aan gedacht  :Wink:  dat was het eerste:

- hoe wil ik ze aansturen
- wat moet het precies worden
- welke lampen gaan ik erin proppen
- welke aansluitingen ga ik gebruiken

....

----------


## stekelvarke

en wad had je dan gedacht?

----------


## stefan90kauw

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stekelvarke_
> 
> en wad had je dan gedacht?



liefst DMX maar dat wordt een beetje duur.. dus daar denk ik nog over na  :Wink:

----------


## stekelvarke

En dan je dimmers in de kast inbouwen of extern. Maar DMX lijkt me erg duur voor een hobby lichtkast.

----------


## stefan90kauw

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stekelvarke_
> 
> En dan je dimmers in de kast inbouwen of extern. Maar DMX lijkt me erg duur voor een hobby lichtkast.



extern uiteraard..is mooier..

en DMX is idd erg duur als hobby

----------


## stekelvarke

Dan heb je nog een multikabel nodig uit de kast naar de dimmers

----------


## stefan90kauw

Bulgin genoeg voor 4 lampen?
Strobo wil ik liever apart.

----------


## stekelvarke

ja

----------


## stefan90kauw

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stekelvarke_
> 
> ja



ok

maar nu ff on topic..

Heb je mischien nog goeie tips waar ik erg op moet letten?
of heb je tekeningen van bestaanden lichtbakken?

----------


## DeAl

citaat stefan90kauw




> citaat:2 stobo'tjes uit elkaar halen er in proppen



Je bent toch niet van plan om de strobo's uit hun behuizing te halen?
Zo ja, AFBLIJVEN! -&gt; levensgevaarlijk vanwege de aanwezige hoogspanning in die dingen!

----------


## stekelvarke

Tenzij je heeel goed weet waar je mee bezig bent!

----------


## stefan90kauw

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DeAl_
> 
> citaat stefan90kauw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...



2 strobotjes alleen het kapje eraf..

dat kan toch wel? Of moet ik dan alsnog goed uitkijken.
ik denk dat als ik ze met kappie derin douw dat het dan iets lastiger word om te bevestigen.
maar van de andere kant...als ik ze er zo instop en vast zet
en aan de bovenkant een opening maakt (die afgesloten kan worden)
dan kan ik ze zo los schroeven voor eventueel lampie kapottie offeehm.. onderhoud of dergelijke. Die refelctoren zal je er zo uit kunnen draaien.

----------


## stekelvarke

als je bij een strobo een kappotte strobopipe hebt moet je ook opletten hoor  :Smile: 
over welke strobotjes hebben we het eigenlijk?

----------


## Watt Xtra

hallo hier misschien een idee? http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...rms=danspodium kijk goed naar een aantal foto's bij onduidelijkheden laat maar horen.

----------


## stefan90kauw

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stekelvarke_
> 
> als je bij een strobo een kappotte strobopipe hebt moet je ook opletten hoor 
> over welke strobotjes hebben we het eigenlijk?



Het gaat om die kleinste dingetjes...

15 watt ofzo.. hoeft helemaal niet sterk. maja..ik moet ze wel hebben  :Big Grin: 






> citaat:_Geplaatst door Tfproductions_
> 
> hallo hier misschien een idee? http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...rms=danspodium kijk goed naar een aantal foto's bij onduidelijkheden laat maar horen.



Bedankt voor je reactie. maar het is niet het soort lichtbak dat ik wil maken. Sorry

----------


## stefan90kauw

En ja hoor!! we hebben bingo!!

een dubbelpost...

mag ik nu door voor de mac500?? [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Big Grin: 

naja..

ehm kheb met paint simpel plaatje gemaakt:
Geel = Strobo
Rood = Reflectoren

----------


## Watt Xtra

nee dat heb ik begrepen, maar deze kun je ook vele malen kleiner bouwen natuurlijk, waar ik je op wilde wijzen is de techniek die erachter zit. kijk dan vooral na de foto's van de achterkant. Om zo veilig een lichtbak te maken. Gebruik van kabelgoten, spatwaterdichte/ of nog beter waterdichte contacten, fittings enz.

----------


## stefan90kauw

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Tfproductions_
> 
> nee dat heb ik begrepen, maar deze kun je ook vele malen kleiner bouwen natuurlijk, waar ik je op wilde wijzen is de techniek die erachter zit. kijk dan vooral na de foto's van de achterkant. Om zo veilig een lichtbak te maken. Gebruik van kabelgoten, spatwaterdichte/ of nog beter waterdichte contacten, fittings enz.



zie plaatje  :Smile:

----------


## Watt Xtra

uit dat plaatje wordt je ook niet veel wijzer

----------


## stefan90kauw

wat wil je hebben dan?

Zo zullen ze er wel uit gaan zien die layout zeg maar  :Smile:

----------


## Watt Xtra

ok als jij het zo duidelijk vind,  dan wens ik jou veel succes met het bouwen, en sterkte met het aansluiten en mogelijk het veroorzaken van kortsluiting. Let op waar je mee bezig bent, spanning boven de 45 volt is erg gevaarlijk.

----------


## stefan90kauw

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Tfproductions_
> 
> ok als jij het zo duidelijk vind,  dan wens ik jou veel succes met het bouwen, en sterkte met het aansluiten en mogelijk het veroorzaken van kortsluiting. Let op waar je mee bezig bent, spanning boven de 45 volt is erg gevaarlijk.



zeg dan gewoon ffies wat je wilt zien dan.
Ik wil eigenlijk over alles een tekeningtje hebben zeg maar.
Zodat er definitieve plannen komen

----------


## dj_bob

ik heb laats ook een lichtbak van wat resthout gemaakt:
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto=SLPMJSOO
zo ziet het er niet zo mooi uit maar in het donker heeft hij in kleinere ruimtes veel effect.
ik had nog zo'n lichtorgel staan, eigenlijk heb ik hier gewoon een kist omgebouwd.
het voordeel wat dat de controller met ingebouwde micro bij het lichtorgel zat en dus hoefde ik deze niet te kopen en hoefde ik ook niet te prutsen met kabels.
controller:
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto=DIO3QHA4
ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt! 
Groetjes,
Bob
p.S. hij is nog niet helemaal af want ik moet hem nog een keer verven.[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## bikemouse

ik heb ook zo iets gebouwd van wat multiplex en par38 80w 30graden lampen.
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Album=7TN7ZE7U 
materiaal is allemaal voor niks gekregen dus niet schrikken van de gebruikte 5x2,5mm2 rubber. 

stekkers zijn 5 polig wieland zeer goedkoop (weet niet of ze nog bestaan/te koop zijn??) zijn in ieder geval geschikt voor 230v. 3 lampen zijn 3x een fase en 1 gezamelijke nul aarde is over mag je eigenlijk niet voor iets anders gebruiken maar voor de hobby zou het wel kunnen voor een 4de lamp of strobo MAAR HET MAG OFFICIEEL NIET

heb 2 van deze houten kasten en nog 1 balk met 3 bouwlampen erop met kleurfolie ervoor. 

aansturing door een lichtorgel geval (1000w per kanaal max) wat je normaal moet aansluiten op een luidspreker uitgang, dus zonder ingebouwde mic. 
ik heb deze aangesloten op een klein draagbaar radio met een aux ingang die ik aanstuur vanuit mijn pa mengtafel. verder kan ik de kabels doorlossen op de houten kasten en heb 2 uitgangen op de aansturing. 

heb dit wel eens gebruikt op de carnavalswagen en nog nooit een kapotte lamp gehad!!! (dit had ik van te voren niet verwacht)

misschien heb je hier wat aan, of iemand anders die dit voor de hobby wil maken en het niet teveel mag kosten. voor echte klussen zou ik hier niet mee durven aan te komen dat zeg ik wel ff erbij!!

groetjes,

Bikemouse

----------

